# ML Baseball Playoffs and World Series



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone have any interest in these this year? Since my beloved Phillies are not in it, I've became a Pirates fan. I have several in-laws living in Pittsburg. 

Starts tonight on TBS. One game playoff between Tampa Bay Rays at Texas Rangers. 8PM EST. 
A couple of lefties are scheduled to pitch: Martin Perez versus David Price(Rays).


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, after 20 straight years of losing, the people in this city are ready for the postseason for a change. It's nice to not have to pick another "second favorite" to follow.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Of course, there's a chance that it might be a very _short_ postseason. But, I'm trying not to think about that too much.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Three straight nights of single elimination games should get things off to a fun start.

Since my Mariners continue to be awful, I'll be rooting for the A's. I lived in Oakland for a year back in the early 90s, so I take that as reason enough to adopt them as my second team.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Not 3 straight nights I think. Tonight and Wednesday, eh?

Back in the 50s I followed the Brooklyn Dodgers - very much a fan - and after they went west the Red Sox. These short series put emphasis on the top of the pitching staffs; the Red Sox run scoring ability becomes less significant. Right now, before the post-season begins, it's wide open.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Not 3 straight nights I think. Tonight and Wednesday, eh?


Rangers and Rays play a tie break game tonight for the #2 wild card slot, then the NL wild card Tuesday and the AL wild card on Wednesday. Tonight's game is technically still part of the regular season, but still a one game playoff to break their tie.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

EricABQ said:


> Rangers and Rays play a tie break game tonight for the #2 wild card slot, then the NL wild card Tuesday and the AL wild card on Wednesday. Tonight's game is technically still part of the regular season, but still a one game playoff to break their tie.


Ah, so. I managed to assume that both wildcard games were on Wednesday. I'm pretty sure they're on a channel I don't get anyway...


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ah, so. I managed to assume that both wildcard games were on Wednesday. I'm pretty sure they're on a channel I don't get anyway...


TBS for all of them.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been a Pirates fan since childhood. Vaguely remember the '79 team, and was heartbroken in the early '90s (whatever became of Stan Belinda?).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In the Yankees' absence I hope the Indians win it as they've had no joy since 1948, but my gut feeling is that it's Boston or St. Louis to take the title.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not a fanatic, but I watch here and there, and I noticed the other day the Cleveland Indians don't have any player in their lineup with a .300 or better average, none of their players have even 30 home runs, and none have 100 or more RBI. I've never witnessed a team with such poor hitting make the playoffs in baseball. 

I'm predicting a Braves/Tigers final series.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> I've been a Pirates fan since childhood. Vaguely remember the '79 team, and was heartbroken in the early '90s (whatever became of Stan Belinda?).


I read a story real recently about a reporter who tried to interview Sid Bream and Stan Belinda (both of whom live in Western PA, and both of whom received threats after the 1992 playoffs). Bream made himself available and was very gracious. Belinda apparently refuses all interviews.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I haven't watched much MLB the past few years. Too many players adorned with long beards (and/or tattoos on their necks) have* fouled* the sport.

I'll glance at the playoffs, and if I see a team that doesn't condone this idiocy (highly doubtful, since NYY is absent), I'll watch further, and root for them.

PEE-ESS: Watchin' Cincy & Pitt, and both don't look too badly groomed. A couple have dreadful locks. That seems to be the worst offense.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

800razors.com offered this bonehead er player $1M to shave it off. He refused.

View attachment 25899


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> In the Yankees' absence I hope the Indians win it as they've had no joy since 1948, but my gut feeling is that it's Boston or St. Louis to take the title.


Just say "No!" to the BooSox.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> I've been a Pirates fan since childhood. Vaguely remember the '79 team, and was heartbroken in the early '90s (whatever became of Stan Belinda?).


Congrats on your team's victory. They'll be up against it though, with the Cards. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> I haven't watched much MLB the past few years. Too many players adorned with long beards (and/or tattoos on their necks) have* fouled* the sport.
> 
> I'll glance at the playoffs, and if I see a team that doesn't condone this idiocy (highly doubtful, since NYY is absent), I'll watch further, and root for them.
> 
> PEE-ESS: Watchin' Cincy & Pitt, and both don't look too badly groomed. A couple have dreadful locks. That seems to be the worst offense.


Did all this start with Finlay's early 1970s A's, I wonder? I have to admit that Rollie Fingers did look a bit of a dude with his waxed 'tache (which I gather he still has) but, of course, that wasn't a beard. Before then I think you had to go back to c. 1900 to see face fungus of any kind. For what it's worth, my main appearance gripe is those pro-flare pants that nearly trail along the ground - I think they look scuzzy.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Just say "No!" to the BooSox.


I'm not sure about that - it still nettles me that the Cards lead the Yankees 3-2 in WS appearance match-ups.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My bold picks...

*Pittsburgh* vs St. Louis
*Atlanta* vs LA

*Tampa Bay* vs Boston
*Detroit* vs Oakland

Schedule:

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9631326/mlb-2013-major-league-baseball-postseason-schedule


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

The Red Sox are currently blowing out the Rays, 9-2. Oddly enough, there hasn't been one close game yet. The atmosphere for all of the games so far has been electric, especially the one-game do-or-dies. But,I like it when it's tied in the 6th or 7th or 8th inning and the momentum builds and the crowd goes crazy. 
I have enjoyed them though; still plenty more to go.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm hoping for a Pittsburgh v Oakland or Detroit world series now.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Do to the Plutocrats #2 Network exclusive, I have no way to watch until the ALCS. I still have food, clothing and shelter though... life is good.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Finally got my close game. Tigers - A's 0-0 in 7th inning. Until this, in every game so far, whoever was leading in the 4th inning, won.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

So far, three of my four picks have been kicked to the curb by poorly-groomed teams. 

Detroit is my last chance. If the Tigers fail, I'm done watchin'.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Cabrera, Verlander, Benoit did good last night. But the rest of the team is gonna hafta up their game for the surly BooSox.

"Roar, Tigers, roar!"


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Goodta see the Cards up 2-zip against Wilson and Company.

Go Tigers!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Bosox are being no hit going into the 9th. Three pitchers (so far) combining.

I think the Dodgers-Cards series is over. You beat Greinke and Kershaw, things look pretty good.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Benoit denies BooSox. *Green Wall* was quiet tonight.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> I've been a Pirates fan since childhood. Vaguely remember the '79 team, and was heartbroken in the early '90s (whatever became of Stan Belinda?).


Hi, GreenMamba, I've been a Pirates fan since 1960 {I was nine years old}, when Mazeroski hit that epic home run over the ivy covered left field wall of Forbes Field, and all Yogi could do was watch it sail out. In the NL East, I root for the Mets {I know, I know} but in my heart of hearts the Bucs are stiil--and will always be-- my first love.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Just read somewhere that the famous Mazeroski homer game lasted about 2 1/2 hours. Last night's 1-0 game was a few minutes shy of 4 hours.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I called that Maz HR. Two friends and I skipped classes to watch. 9th inning, score knotted at 9 - 9, and #9 batter was at the plate. How could one not call that shot heard 'round the world?!?!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Go Cards!!!
...............................................................


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Detroit's playin' *The Green Monster Mash* in the 6th.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Detroit has some nasty pitchers. Is Boston going to score a run in this series? They still haven't faced Verlander yet, who shut out the A's in game 5 last week.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ughh. Leyland should've kept Scherzer in the game a bit longer I think.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah! Pats and Sox both come back late!

Thus endeth a bad day for _Vaneyes_. On the other hand, I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> Detroit has some nasty pitchers. Is Boston going to score a run in this series? They still haven't faced Verlander yet, who shut out the A's in game 5 last week.


hahaha.. as soon as I wrote that they scored.

The game is afoot now!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Pyotr said:


> hahaha.. as soon as I wrote that they scored.
> 
> The game is afoot now!


In Boston's first 52 at bats they had one hit.

Then, somehow, they turned it around.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't forget two games today- Red Sox/Tigers at 4PM EST on FOX, and Cardinals/Dodgers at 8PM on TBS(with Pitchtrax).

Four right-handed pitchers will start for their clubs today including Justin Verlander, who hasn't given up an earned run in his last four starts.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Cardinals offense suddenly fell asleep...what's with that?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Verlander got beat 1 - 0 again. Must be ball busting.

[Forgot to mention - the only run delivered by Napoli, the heaviest beard on the team. Heh-heh.]


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Pitching seems to dominating this post season.


----------



## ccravens (Oct 15, 2013)

Go Sox!

Great pitcher's duel tonight.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> Pitching seems to dominating this post season.


Yea. This will be known as the post-steroid era.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pyotr said:


> Yea. This will be known as the post-steroid era.


Apart from a few Chris Davis whispers. 

http://www.baseball-almanac.com/hitting/hihr5.shtml


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Cards just need one more win...whooohoooo!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The Cards want to do it at home, and they shall. 

Beantown Beardies received what they richly deserved. Tigers have two more maulings for them.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Detroit needs more facial hair.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Whatta crime, but sometimes those things happen. The "maulings" will hafta take place in Games 6 & 7.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

With two WPs, Kershaw played a spot of cricket in the 2nd inning.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Game 6 was for the Birds.

View attachment 26832


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> In the Yankees' absence I hope the Indians win it as they've had no joy since 1948, but my gut feeling is that it's Boston or St. Louis to take the title.


Well, this limey got it right for a change - do I win a prize? :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Well, this limey got it right for a change - do I win a prize? :tiphat:


Hell no. You merely named the participants. Those preliminary games are put on for monetary reasons; *The Series* is where it's at. _Vaneyes_ has one more hope for a tolerable winter.

I wonder... if the leagues had used the standard tiebreaker formula, would the Series participants be the same?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Cardinals are the only hope against bearded evil. :devil:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Boston Red Sox!!

Boston Symphony Orchestra....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hell no. You merely named the participants.


Spoilsport. :lol:

Perhaps the reason I didn't predict the actual winner was because I don't want either team to win it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Spoilsport. :lol:
> 
> Perhaps the reason I didn't predict the actual winner was because I don't want either team to win it.


It will be the last baseball until spring. I wouldn't mind if the format were 'first team to six'.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Leyland packs it in. 68, looking 78, yep it's time.

http://espn.go.com/mlb/playoffs/2013/story/_/id/9857689/detroit-tigers-manager-jim-leyland-return


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

WS Preview

http://espn.go.com/mlb/playoffs/2013/matchup/_/teams/cardinals-redsox

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...time-tv-info-live-stream-world-series-preview

Prediction: Boston's only hope is to keep it close until Uehara. That strategy may have worked reasonably well against the likes of a hobbled Cabrera and a fat Fielder, but it's less likely to see the light of night with the Redbirds' battering of The Green Monster and the Ks supplied by a clearly superior pitching staff. Beard-tripping says *Cardinals in 5*.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Can't you see it, folks? It's in the *Cards*.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Browns should be there. Damn you, Gussie Busch, and God bless Bill Veeck.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

A very interesting matchup. The two best teams. The odds maker have given Boston a very slight edge to win the series, just because of home field advantage. It's ashamed that they have to play so late in the year and at night in cold weather (temp at game time will be 48 degrees F.) 
Should be good though.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

If they hadn't over turned that call that would have been the worst call I've ever seen in any sport.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

The Cards must have fallen asleep.

You don't miss a pop fly in the World Series. You just don't.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Stinky poo, and that means four straight for the Cards.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

EricABQ said:


> If they hadn't over turned that call that would have been the worst call I've ever seen in any sport.


In addition to records which should have huge asterisks beside them, due to corked bats and 'roids, etc., baseball has continuous shame with their phantom out calls at 2nd base. Just sayin'.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Cards are off to a rough start, but it ain't over till it's over.

That call at second base was THE worst. Since they were showing the replay on the overhead scoreboard, the umps couldn't but help to look up at it. I've never seen a call like that overturned. If it happened in St Louis, I don't think they would have shown the replay.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Additional Game 1 controversy re BooSox pitcher greasing the ball.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah. Crybabies Anonymous has a program that could help you guys.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

This Bud's for you.

Back to St. Louis, for a Cards 3-game sweep.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Shock&Dismay! Some of those Cards have beards!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The Sox lost last night, but hopefully the world will be righted tomorrow with them back in the lead....


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Rosenthal had those poor boosox knee-knockin, shakin - intimidated. What a closer. Yes, I think the momentum is starting to shift in the series. Go Cards go.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

A World Series game won by an obstruction call! How often does that happen?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Celloman said:


> A World Series game won by an obstruction call! How often does that happen?


How sweet it is!


View attachment 27334


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeez. Are these games being played by Little Leaguers? Sloppy all around.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ukko said:


> Jeez. Are these games being played by Little Leaguers? Sloppy all around.


Yes, a fitting ending to a sloppy game. The mistake I was most offended by was Holliday's base running on that pop up, ridiculous!
I guess he kind of redeemed himself later though.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Another game played... imprecisely. The Series will get back to Boston. Chances are very good that it will be *cold*.

I wonder if the errors are at all related to the temperatures. The Series is being played at the wrong end of October. Good business for MLB, and stupid for baseball.

_The Grumpy Geezer_


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

At least things are turning back in the right direction again...after two disappointing showings from Boston, and one disappointing game from St. Louis, this last one saw both teams playing better, despite some odd errors.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

And now all is right once more.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The Cardinals are so lame...currently 5-zip in the 4th. Guess they wanted to get home for trick 'n treating. How sad.

Anyway, congrats to all the BooSox fans. I must confess, that my smack didn't get the job done. Thank god MLB is over. It's almost November. :tiphat:


----------



## ccravens (Oct 15, 2013)

SOX WIN!!!



All is right with the world.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

That game convinced me Boston just had so much more passion and desire to win. St. Louis did not play like champions. Boston absolutely deserved to win that series and I'm glad they did.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

So, in the last 15 years Boston now has 3 Super Bowl wins, 3 World Series wins, an NBA championship, and a Stanley Cup.

As someone who has rooted for Seattle teams my whole life (who have won exaclty squat since 1979*) it's a little hard for me to comprehend that amount of good fortune.


*and the team that won in 1979 doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

EricABQ said:


> So, in the last 15 years Boston now has 3 Super Bowl wins, 3 World Series wins, an NBA championship, and a Stanley Cup.
> 
> As someone who has rooted for Seattle teams my whole life (who have won exaclty squat since 1979*) it's a little hard for me to comprehend that amount of good fortune.
> 
> *and the team that won in 1979 doesn't even exist anymore.


Things could be worse - you could come from Cleveland.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

EricABQ said:


> So, in the last 15 years Boston now has 3 Super Bowl wins, 3 World Series wins, an NBA championship, and a Stanley Cup.
> 
> As someone who has rooted for Seattle teams my whole life (who have won exaclty squat since 1979*) it's a little hard for me to comprehend that amount of good fortune.
> 
> *and the team that won in 1979 doesn't even exist anymore.


The owners of the baseball team have spent big on it. The football team has retained a head coach who is a great team-builder from low draft choices... in the past anyway - though Brady was probably luck.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Go Cubs! 5-1 Cubs, bottom of the 5th!

http://tunein.com/radio/World-Series-Chicago-Cubs-at-Cleveland-Indians-Nov-2-2016-p922323/


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

How 'bout them Cubs! I'd say a lot has happened since the last time they were world champs...


----------

